# plastisol transfers in Toledo, Ohio area



## paintergirl (Jul 31, 2008)

Hello again,

Does anyone know where to get plastisol transfers in the Toledo, Ohio area?

Paintergirl


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

paintergirl said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Does anyone know where to get plastisol transfers in the Toledo, Ohio area?
> 
> Paintergirl


One of the most recommended plastisol transfer makers is Ace Transfer Co. In Springfield. www.acetransco.com
Haven't a map to see how far from you. But you can't beat them for service. Lou


----------



## cbell442 (Oct 20, 2008)

Versatrans is in Plymouth, MI, which is about an hour north of Toldeo.


----------

